# Tivo update.



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok i am getting really mad at the rebooting from needing to be updated. does any one know how i can update it with out removing my hacks. (BTW i dont have a direct tv box, i have a cable box.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

There is a thread on the "other" forum that outlines step by step how to accomplish this. Be one with your search-foo and you will find it. ;-)


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

cant find it. and dont know what to look fore. tryed upgrade


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Try searching for "manual upgrade". The thread is for 7.2.2, but the concepts still apply.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

went through 5 pages but cant find it. found one using slicer but i dont want to have to spend money on this.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Come on now searching isnt that hard. Newbie forum, Manual upgrade to 7.2.2 by ScanMan. I found this in less than 30 seconds. Omikron was even the last person to post in it.

showthread.php?t=48925


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

i tryed everything. the name search, the account search and i copied the form into it. i got nothing! just to make sure. it is on this site right?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The info you are looking for is on DDB. Here, I made the link even easier to use > http ://deal data base. com/forum/showthread.php?t=48925
Remove the spaces of course. There is much more real information there, as opposed to numerous automated scripts and support for such scripts as found here.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

o. sorry i thought you ment here. That would make sence.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

also where is the vmlinux. someone gave me thiers beacause mine did not work. so can i just use that one to move over? and if so where is it?


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

brianmay27 said:


> also where is the vmlinux.


It's either in /dev/hda3 or /dev/hda6.

It is also on the $5 cd from dvrupgrade.

You may also want to try the "slicer" from dvrupgrade. For $20, it will automate the upgrade process for you, maintaining the essential hacks.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

how do i get to it. also ile i sayed dont want to spend money so want to do it all be hand.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

brianmay27 said:


> how do i get to it. also ile i sayed dont want to spend money so want to do it all be hand.


The same hands that typed _that_?


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

brianmay27 said:


> how do i get to it


Read post #18 in the thread Da Goon referred you to above.

EDIT:

Read the first post in this thread:
http (The Other Place) /forum/showthread.php?t=48804


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok got most of it. when i move the vmlinux to the 6 partition it says it ran out of space. is this ok


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Not an issue. It worked fine.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

next problem. had to exit telnet. now it cant connect. i can do everyting from ftp but is there something i can do. also the serial stoped working


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok well i restarted it and well it is in a loop. it does not go to the loading screen but the just a few minuts and boots then 10 sec after it reboots. any ideas. pulled the drive so dont feel bad


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Got it! was the rc.initrd.author. i did not copy busybox correctly so it messed up. also does this partition have less space? i cant get everyting over again. thanks


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok i did it slopy this time and now i need help. I tryed to reboot it from after i did everything and i get a blank screen. i loked in the serial port and it has a problem with tvlauncher and tivosh. I for get the error but it does not work in both the 6 or the 3 partition. I tryed to swap the vmlinux again but no it is dead. any sugustions?


----------

